# من اروع الترانيم الى ممكن تسمعها فى حياتك للمرنم ولملحن سامح عبيد



## bisho102 (24 أغسطس 2007)

زى ما وعدتكم ادى مجموعة من ترانيم المرنم سامح عبيد
ترنيمة سبع سنين
http://www.4shared.com/file/20734863/758ffb3/7snen.html
ترنيمة ياريت سنينى يرجعو   تحفة
http://www.4shared.com/file/16743591/a4bec773/____.html
ترنيمة جايلك انا
http://www.4shared.com/file/20729116/f8a85719/09_Track_9.html
ترنيمة بتحبينى
http://www.4shared.com/file/20761306/d2033c19/bet7bene.html
ترنيمة لسة شايف
http://www.4shared.com/file/20736386/4fed01d8/lsa_shayf.html
ترنيمةصلبو حبيبى بس هو الى ملحنها وبصوت المرنمة لليان عبيد
http://www.4shared.com/file/20735609/3f5fb44/SALBO_HABIBY.html
ترنيمة يالى صيامك
http://www.4shared.com/file/20735079/48391131/yally_syamk.html
ترنيمة يا طيبة تلحينة واداء المرنمة مريم بطرس
http://www.4shared.com/file/21983612/43fa1784/__online.html
وانتظرو صدور شريطه الجديد
وبردو مستنى الردود


----------



## mira066 (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: من اروع الترانيم الى ممكن تسمعها فى حياتك للمرنم ولملحن سامح عبيد*

ميرسي يا بيشوي علي الترانيم الحلوة دي انا لسة بحمل  بس جميلة بجد عشان مريم بطرس حلوة اوي وياسلام لو عندك شوية ترانيم شرقي كده وسيكاه بقي وعرب  في الترانيم


----------



## RONY JESUS (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: من اروع الترانيم الى ممكن تسمعها فى حياتك للمرنم ولملحن سامح عبيد*

ميرسى على تعبك بس ترنيمة يا ريت  سنينى يرجعوا مش شغالة ممكن ترفعها تانى


----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: من اروع الترانيم الى ممكن تسمعها فى حياتك للمرنم ولملحن سامح عبيد*

اللينكات كلها شغاله
 اخيرا جمعت ترانيم سامح عبيد فى موضوع واحد 
متشكرين لتعب محبتك​


----------



## ginajoojoo (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: من اروع الترانيم الى ممكن تسمعها فى حياتك للمرنم ولملحن سامح عبيد*

كنت لسة هاقوله ياجورج
اخيرا الترانيم اتجمعت فى موضوع واحد
لكن بجد ميرسى يابيشوى الترانيم كلها جميلة وانا بحب صوته والحانه جدا
وياريت تبقى تجبلنا كل جديد...سلام ونعمة​


----------



## bisho102 (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: من اروع الترانيم الى ممكن تسمعها فى حياتك للمرنم ولملحن سامح عبيد*

فين الردود علشان احط بقة الترانيم


----------



## مدحت صبرى حنا (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: من اروع الترانيم الى ممكن تسمعها فى حياتك للمرنم ولملحن سامح عبيد*

احبائى المباركين 
محبة يسوع معكم
ارجو ان يساعدنى اى اخ مبارك فى حصولى على ترنيمة الاخ بهير ادوار الا وهى (ومهما تكونى حصينة ) 
ويعوضكم عنى كل خير 
اخوكم الجديد مدحت صبرى حنا


----------



## RONY JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: من اروع الترانيم الى ممكن تسمعها فى حياتك للمرنم ولملحن سامح عبيد*

يلا يا بيشو ى حط بقية الترانيم احنا مستنين ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## johnhakim (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*أخيييييييرًا*

ميرسي جدًا يا بيشو أخيرًا حطيت الترانيم كلّها. 
بس معلش أنا كان عندي طلب تاني يا ريت تكتبلي اسم الألبومات اللى الترانيم ديه فيها just in case عشان لو أنا أو حد تانى حب يشتري الشرايط. شكرًا مرة تانية و مستنّى ردّك.
Thanks Again.
:smil12:


----------



## haidy227 (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: من اروع الترانيم الى ممكن تسمعها فى حياتك للمرنم ولملحن سامح عبيد*

ميرسى يا بيشوى على الترانيم الحلوة دى و احنا مستنيييييييييين المزيييييييييييد لانى من اشد المعجبين بصوت و الحان المرنم سامح عبيد و بردد ترانيمه كتير و بحفظها كمان بس ياريت تنزل لنا مجموعة كمان


----------



## emadhamdyazmy (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: من اروع الترانيم الى ممكن تسمعها فى حياتك للمرنم ولملحن سامح عبيد*

يابيشو ربنا يقويك انت مش بتقدم لنا خدمه والردود دى مش هيا اللى هتديلك اجرك اجرك سماوى لان الخدمه دى لنشر كلمه ربنا . وربنا هو اللى يعوض تعبك . ربنا يرعاك


----------



## bisho102 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: من اروع الترانيم الى ممكن تسمعها فى حياتك للمرنم ولملحن سامح عبيد*

ها عجبتكو الترانيم


----------



## manshy (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: من اروع الترانيم الى ممكن تسمعها فى حياتك للمرنم ولملحن سامح عبيد*



rony Jesus قال:


> ميرسى على تعبك بس ترنيمة يا ريت  سنينى يرجعوا مش شغالة ممكن ترفعها تانى



انا كمان مش شغال معايا اللينك ياريت لو تقدر ترفعها تانى هبقى شاكرة جدا و ميرسي على تعبك


----------



## ereny.g (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من اروع الترانيم الى ممكن تسمعها فى حياتك للمرنم ولملحن سامح عبيد*

شكرا اوى يا بيشوى على تعبك ياريت تنزل ترانيم جديده لسامح بسرعه


----------



## ereny.g (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من اروع الترانيم الى ممكن تسمعها فى حياتك للمرنم ولملحن سامح عبيد*

ميرسى يا بيشوى على الترانيم الجميله ديه ياريت تنزل ترنيمة دمع الغلابه وعايزه اعرف اسم الالبوم بتاعها ايه


----------



## tina_tina (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من اروع الترانيم الى ممكن تسمعها فى حياتك للمرنم ولملحن سامح عبيد*



oesi_no قال:


> اللينكات كلها شغاله
> 
> اخيرا جمعت ترانيم سامح عبيد فى موضوع واحد
> 
> متشكرين لتعب محبتك​


 
انا عاوزةة اقولكم ان ليليان صوتها احلىى بكتير من التسجيل لانها صاحبتى اوى وصوتها فعلا روعة
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## kmmmoo (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من اروع الترانيم الى ممكن تسمعها فى حياتك للمرنم ولملحن سامح عبيد*

ميرسي كتير للمشاركات الرائعة في المنتدي وربنا يعوضك


----------



## bisho102 (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من اروع الترانيم الى ممكن تسمعها فى حياتك للمرنم ولملحن سامح عبيد*

يا رب يكون الموضوع عجبكو واوعدكوا فى اقرب فرصة هنزلكوا شويه ترانيم ل _*سامح عبيد*_


----------



## emanoeel (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من اروع الترانيم الى ممكن تسمعها فى حياتك للمرنم ولملحن سامح عبيد*

*
أفضل ترانيم 2007 ولأول مرة فيديو كليب ياريت سنينى يرجعوا بصوت مريم بطرس ومعالجة صوتيا
http://www.elmagdalya.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2562

الأصدار النهائى - أفضل ترانيم 2007 رسميا - ياريت سنينى يرجعوا - بصوت والحان سامح عبيد
http://www.elmagdalya.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2760
​*


----------



## eman88 (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: من اروع الترانيم الى ممكن تسمعها فى حياتك للمرنم ولملحن سامح عبيد*

شكرا كثير انا بحب الترانيم كثير


----------



## krzr (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: من اروع الترانيم الى ممكن تسمعها فى حياتك للمرنم ولملحن سامح عبيد*

شكرا على تعبك وربنا يعوضك بس ترنيمة ياريت سنيني يرجعوا مش شغالة وانا بحبها قوى ونفسى احملها


----------



## marco_koko_201 (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: من اروع الترانيم الى ممكن تسمعها فى حياتك للمرنم ولملحن سامح عبيد*

*مرسيه خالص علي الترانيم الرب يبارك حياتك وياريت تضع باقي الترانيم الرب يحفظك في اسمه[وجمعلنا باقي الترانيم صلاتي اليك
/b]*


----------



## ماجد تيرووو (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: من اروع الترانيم الى ممكن تسمعها فى حياتك للمرنم ولملحن سامح عبيد*

مير سى جدا على الترانيم الجمده دى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## ميزوا (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: من اروع الترانيم الى ممكن تسمعها فى حياتك للمرنم ولملحن سامح عبيد*

ربنا يباركك
أرجو المزيد


----------



## سامح عبيد (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: من اروع الترانيم الى ممكن تسمعها فى حياتك للمرنم ولملحن سامح عبيد*

ميرسى خالص على تشجيعكم انا سامح عبيد وصلولى عشان ربنا يبعتلى ترنيم حلوة تعزينا وتفرحنا وتباركنا فى حياتنا


----------



## Shery2 (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: من اروع الترانيم الى ممكن تسمعها فى حياتك للمرنم ولملحن سامح عبيد*

Christ has risen truly He has risen
Dear Same7 3bade
God bless u
God bless your service
te3ish we te7'dem, we te3ish we tranem
el sayed el masi7 yefra7ak


----------



## ماريو ايهاب (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: من اروع الترانيم الى ممكن تسمعها فى حياتك للمرنم ولملحن سامح عبيد*

ميرسى على تعبك بس ترنيمة يا ريت سنينى يرجعوا مش شغالة ممكن ترفعها تانى


----------



## ماريو ايهاب (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: من اروع الترانيم الى ممكن تسمعها فى حياتك للمرنم ولملحن سامح عبيد*

ميرسى على تعبك


----------



## michael33 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي والف شكررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الامير الحزين (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا على الجهود الرائع 
منتظرين المزيد
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## الفارس الامين (22 مارس 2009)

مشكور بيشوى بس انا لحقت اللنكات فى الاخر بعد ماتشالت ممكن تتعب ياغالى وترفع تانى الترانيم وربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك


----------



## beshoy wafik (7 مارس 2010)

جديد وحصرى من ترانيم اون لاين
*ترنيمة بنت الملك ( مش ببكى )*

*للمرنم والملحن سامح عبيد*

ترنيمة بمناسبة عيد الام

لكل من فقد امه يجب عليه التأكد انه ليس موت ولكن انتقال

للمشاهدة مباشراً على اليوتيوب

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4Mpi15SzRA

لتحميل بجوده عاليه (هاى كوالتى)
 اضغط هنا

http://www.4shared.com/file/235968008/4584a467/__online.html​


----------



## مسعد خليل (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا للمجهود الجميل والرائع الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------

